# HELP!!! I need names!!



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had my girls for over a month now and I still can't find names that I like. The first female is a brown/grey and white hooded. She is very adventurous and you can't keep her still. I was thinking of naming her after a famous female explorer. The other is a fawn and white hooded. She is quite shy and likes to hide. I've been name hunting for a while and I haven't found any that I really like. If you have any ideas please post.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Thelma and Louise
Lucy and Ethel


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Themla and loise is a movie.............LOL I need names to


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Tholozon and Lord Wafflebottoms.


----------



## MeelyMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sassy was named cuz of her personality - she lives up to it. Layla is blonde and was named cuz that was my favorite song xena and sarabi were already named

go with your first instinct. LOOK @ personality, for the adventurous how about sometyhing like Odesa means adven2tourous journey
for the timid one try Delilah, like the song or perhaps Princess


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheldie and Chesie!~! Tinna and Winnie!~! Lil and Lilly!~! Molly and Milly!~! Tyanna and Lyanna!~! and my sis pick this name out Stone and Cristal and lova


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the name Isabella, Isabella bird was an "explorer" of sorts









Don't have a suggestion for the other one, maybe Shy or or some derivation of it, e.g. Shlya

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

I just thoughte of this 1 Shelbie


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

Try this link. It's GREAT.

http://lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

Did you decide on names?


----------



## kandiross (Mar 6, 2009)

Hehehe I know the stress that comes with names... When I first get new ratties they often go through name changes at least 5 times in the first week. Hope you found something you like!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

how about Amelia after Amelia Earheart who was a famous explorer ;D


----------

